
Kill All Feeds - feross
https://blog.dcpos.ch/no-feeds
======
quadhome
Those feeds are a chronological account of every place we've been and how we
got there, every person we met and every conversation we shared. Our every
breathing moment, recorded. But only the important parts, please.

A dossier in an authoritarian society, we call Facebook and the phone company.

By wanting— needing— the latter, we enable the former.

Of course, our societies aren’t oppressive. Probably. Mostly. Assuming we’re
not a minority.

But the infrastructure has been laid. Willingly. For advertising. For keeping
up with our friends and family. For convenience.

------
Nickersf
Just posted this to a feed was just talking with a friend about how toxic fb
and twitter are.

~~~
dcposch
Yeah. I think many people have no idea how many hours they actually spend on
those sites.

